# Twix's Litter!



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally! Twix had her litter Monday night, or early Tuesday morning. She originally had three, but then she culled it down to two. I am soooooo glad that it worked out, but I am questioning my bucks ability to reproduce... :roll: since his last litter was only one, and this one is only three.  I am so happy!

Twix and babies:









Babies


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

*Update!* They are so fat now!  They always have milk bellies, and they seem happy and healthy. I was looking at them this morning, and I saw some darker spots on one of them. At first I thought they were bruises, but then I realized that is was the beginning of fur! Now, I can tell them apart, since one has the spots, and the other doesn't.  I am very happy about this litter, even though there are only two of them. I'll get some pics ASAP!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look like nice long bodied little bubs. Congrats!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They have all their fur and their eyes are open!! Soooooooooooooo cute. I feel very successful. So, by now, they are 2 1/2 weeks old, should any boy parts be showing by now? I didn't see any obvious things...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pix! Give us pix!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I know y'all love the pics! So here they are: 

Mhina


















What is this orb?...



























I want out!!









Sleep...y...zzzz









Peridot









Get away from me! Wait, you're coming from all sides!!!









Sniff


















Talk to the tail!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thankyew! Little cuties! *cootchiecoo*


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

they are very cute !!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you! So, should I be able to see any "boy parts" by now? They are 2 1/2 weeks old, and as far as I can tell, they are both girls.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Yah you should be able to tell. If you're lucky you might still be able to see nipples on females. Its usually best time to sex them when their fur just starts coming in and you can see nipples


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I am 99% sure I saw nipples on Peridot. I am almost sure I saw them on Mhina.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The little ones are good at hiding their 'assets'. You should be able to tell by the distance between 'outlets'. Of course, if they are both male or female, you don't have to worry, I guess, and the ID should become easier as they get bigger. Can you see nipples on the bellies? That's usually a giveaway, 99.9% of the time.


----------

